# ich or fin rot?



## Ackerman651 (Oct 30, 2006)

hmm, 1 of my platies died a week ago, then a tetra and a clown loach died last night. i looked at the tank, and saw a lot of little white spots all over the fish and wood. a lot of the fish are not active anymore, just sit on the bottom and dont move much. im guessing its ich since theres not sign of any of the fins breaking away, but not sure. another tetra died this morning also, so im going to get quick cure right now.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

I agree that its ich. Treat the fish and you should be able to control it in time...i doubt the spots would be on the wood.


----------



## Louise163 (Jan 12, 2008)

How many gallons is the tank.
How many fish and which type.
Water stats in ammonia, nitrite,nitrate, and ph.

Whitespot looks like the fish has been sprinkled in salt.
Whitespot can be on the plants and ornaments too.

Raise temp to 30.
Increase aeration in the tank as the high temp and med reduce 02 in the wateer.
Remove black carbon if you use it.
Read instructions carefully on the whitespot med as sometimes with scaless fish you have to half dose.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

Woops, just noticed the date on this thread...


----------



## Louise163 (Jan 12, 2008)

Sorry didn't notice the date.
Has someone bumped this thread to the top if so don't know why.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

Its bumped back to the top when someone posts in it. Just check the dates on threads before posting to make sure its not an old thread thats being brought back for no particular reason.


----------

